# Question about a field dog from the past



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the beautiful dog from the past?? I got sucked down the k9data rabbit hole today and his name popped up in a few pedigrees I was clicking on. He is just gorgeous and I'd love to know more about him.

Pedigree: AFC Glenhaven Devil's Advocate UDT MH WCX OS FDHF

AFC Glenhaven Devil's Advocate UDT MH WCX OS FDHF (12/14/1984-8/8/1998)

I'd love to hear stories if anyone has any


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything personally, but I found a website for him:

AFC Glenhaven Devil's Advocate UDT MH


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh thanks! This is super!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You could ask Glenda (Luke's owner). She's on RTF so you could find her contact information there.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> You could ask Glenda (Luke's owner). She's on RTF so you could find her contact information there.


Yes! Glenda is a wealth of information for field Goldens, particularly for those from the left coast. I am sure she would be more than happy to discuss Luke.

John


----------

